# We rescued a pregnant dog



## nimblykimbly

Hi everyone, I'm new to this forum (glad I found it!) and we recently adopted a shelter dog who is late in pregnancy. She is a pit (mix?) (labeled as a Boxer/Lab mix...) She was picked up as a stray, went unclaimed and kept getting passed over by others. She is a WONDERFUL dog, so sweet and gentle. 

We have never 'done' puppies before, so I am a little (okay, a lot, lol) anxious. I've been researching like crazy about what to expect, what stage she's in, and what to do to 'help'. I think she is getting near to whelping - she's had clear discharge for a few days now, and she's either sleeping, cleaning, or trying to find me 24/7. 

Anyone who has any advice, I'd certainly appreciate any I can get! I really think she was abused wherever she came from, but she was owned by someone because she is potty trained. She never threatens to fear bite, but cowers and averts her eyes, wagging her tail every time we approach her, speak too loudly, etc. Sometimes she would try to scurry away. She has little scars all over her face and head and is missing the tip of her ear. I have to say, in the week and a half that she has been here, she has improved. She doesn't cower nearly as bad, and actually comes when called (instead of freezing or trying to get away) and has started learning her new name, Bella (I've been calling her Belly Belly ). 

Also, can anyone give me any advice on how to rehome her puppies to GOOD homes? I've been told to charge 'more' than dog fighters are typically willing to pay, but I don't want to charge money (other than maybe reimbursement if they get all their shots and vet checked) or make money off of her puppies, I just want them to go to homes where they will be loved and cared for. I watched that youtube video 'Dolly the Pit Bull' and that is burned in my mind.  If anyone can give me any information on how to best do this, I'd really appreciate it too!

Thanks in advance, and it's great to meet you all!

Kim

and Bella


----------



## tskoffina

When you list them, list them with a fee and when you think you have a good home, you can wave it. Or ask a set amount be donated to a local rescue / shelter, so it's helping other dogs / puppies, and not you making money. As for FINDING a home, I would say check with a rescue in your area. Some may put them on their sites for you and help with the adoption if you're keeping them until they go home. Tell them her story and see.


----------



## nimblykimbly

Thank you, TSK, those are great ideas!


----------



## brandiw

I would also get the puppies fixed before you find them new homes. It is the only way to guarantee that they won't be contributing to the overpopulation problem.


----------



## LDMomma

I have a pdf of instructions on how to find a good home but I can't figure out how to attach it.

Here's the link: http://www.petfinder.com/journal/index.cgi?article=709


----------



## nimblykimbly

Thank you Brandi, for the advice. What happens when I can't find homes for some of them because people don't want to pay the price for an already altered puppy? ...plus, an older puppy since I'd have to wait until they were old enough? We have a two-pet limit - we live on a military installation. We can't afford to be stuck with many puppies, much less alter them all and then be stuck with them. Just wondering...

Thank you so much, LDMomma, this is great info!!


----------



## LDMomma

Sometimes, once they are born you can find a vet that will take them in and find them homes. Vets usually won't take them until like 10 weeks old but after they do, they'd handle the shots and alteration. Also, some doggie daycare places will "foster" and animal while it's looking for a home. DO you have any low-cost alteration places in your area? We have some that will do it for $50-75 bucks.


----------



## nimblykimbly

Thank you LDMomma.  I will look into it! I have gotten in touch with someone from PBRC as well, and may be able to work with them. Keeping my fingers crossed! Still waiting on these puppies, too!


----------



## Tavi

I don't think you'd have any problem with finding homes for the puppies with them already being altered. Technically speaking in a good homes should not have a reason to want to breed a mixed breed dog anyway, its all around better for them to be fixed and not have to deal with the problems and such of doing the surgery themselves. Or making you worry about putting them into a situation with a home where they're not fixed and end up having litter of puppies after litter of puppies because the new owners doesn't 'believe' in fixing dogs. 

For me I always talk to my friends and see if any are looking for new pets that way if they go to people you know not only do you get to see them grow up but you can also help with socialization training and mommy/puppy play sessions! Hehe

Rescue groups of course are always good for finding help on placing puppies and can usually lend you a hand on finding good home and helping to foster them if you're not able to keep them past a certain age. 

And of course don't forget to get mommy dog fixed before she falls into another heat cycle and you're stuck with more future puppies and her having go through another pregnancy.

Have you had your vet check her out? X-rays done to see how many puppies she's expecting in case she has problems with the delivery?


----------



## nimblykimbly

Well, Bella had her puppies on the 25th! She had 8 healthy puppies and they are all doing great! I swear I spend hours just looking at them... they are so cute and wiggly! Bella is a WONDERFUL momma, and we are so lucky that she isn't growly about her pups! She is definitely alert, but allows my husband and myself to pick up the pups and handle them. For now, the pups are off limits to our kids.  Look but don't touch! 

Tavi, yes I have been getting with my friends and neighbors and such... I have a couple that already have found homes when they are old enough... I am in touch with a few rescue groups to help with the rest. 

Oh yeah, and Bella will be spayed as soon as her puppies are weaned.

Kim


----------



## Binkalette

Pictures! Pictures! Pictures! Pictures!


----------



## nimblykimbly

A few pics for you all


----------



## Binkalette

Oh my goodness I love them!! The little spotted one is my favorite!! <3


----------



## Tavi

They are completely adorable! LoL Makes me wish I was closer to you I might be tempted to adopt them myself! I love the dark little markings and the cute white stripes!


----------



## nimblykimbly

The spotted one is my husband's favorite, too  He is my second favorite... I am in love with her tiniest little girl, the rusty colored one in my hand. I wish you lived closer, too Tavi! I'd love for you to give one a home!


----------



## crzy_brunette77

SOOO CUTE! The spotty one is so randomly coloured compared to his siblings and I love his little pink nose! Are you going to keep one for yourself?


----------



## LDMomma

Tavi said:


> They are completely adorable! LoL Makes me wish I was closer to you I might be tempted to adopt them myself! I love the dark little markings and the cute white stripes!


You could get one shipped!

The are beautiful nimbly. Are you keeping Mom and a pup, just mom, or what?


----------



## nimblykimbly

We are definitely keeping momma, and are still undecided on whether or not we will keep one of her pups... but I think we just might! 

Kim


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl

They are adorable  How much to ship to Washington? lol My mom would kill me if I got another dog right now haha.
As for finding the pups homes, if you go to the shelter and ask, most shelters have a puppy waiting list (people who only want puppies) about 10 miles long. Also, a lot of shelters will allow you to bring in the mom and litter, they will fix all of them and then keep the pups and find them homes while you get the mom back.


----------

